# Pups capcity to generate their own body heat



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So, how was this determination made. Must have been in a lab with dogs that had never been subjected to the cold to kick things in gear maybe.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Of course I am refering to the generally accepted time frame of 10 days before pups can generate their own heat. Is it really true?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I was wondering where you were Connie. Any opinions on this?


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw a show on Inuit people the man was running a dog sled team in the bush when one of the females gave birth he let her feed them then put them in a cardboard box on the sled and they were fine it was cold but these were huskys in the arctic. I think pups have to produce heat or they would have died off long ago some breeds can handle it better wolves give birth at the end of winter.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Let's face it, if none of the pups are generating heat in sub freezing temps it would only be minutes before they lost their body temp. I personally think they generate their own heat but are so small they can't generate enough. Put ten together, five or what ever, they will get by parially because there is more mass also.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don I don't think the heat is the issue, it's the space. My September litter was the first one that I have ever used a heat lamp with. I think it goes back to dogs and dog house space, too big and the dog NEVER really stays warm. With a group of puppies, keeping the wind and weather out is top billing.


----------



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear you Don, I think pups can handle quite a bit more adversity than people give them credit for. After all, dogs have been procreating without mans help for a few years I believe. However, to help ensure that they keep weight on and maybe a little more comfortable, I have used the following setup in pretty shitty weather with good sucess. I also like the t.e. scott whelping pens, but this in a 10 x 10 makes it pretty hassle free. I like the Kane heat pads bolted down to the bottom of an XL dogloo, as a pup lying on a warm surface is much more effecient than a heat lamp or regular heater. For whatever it's worth.

Mike


----------

